# Team Fortress 2 becomes free to play... forever?!



## Feels Good Man (Jun 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Triple-A becomes free-to-play, but Valve may not push the model to other blockbusters*
> 
> Valve has once again turned to Team Fortress 2 as the studio’s outlet for experimentation, this time with a daring move to make the triple-A game entirely free to play.
> 
> ...



http://www.develop-online.net/news/38103/T...es-free-forever


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 24, 2011)

wow does this mean team fortress 2 on gbatemp events now?
Edit: Also sucks for anyone that just bought it.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 24, 2011)

Me thinks it's time for some TF2 action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: wow some people seem pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just look at the comments in that source link...


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 24, 2011)

I was JUST about to buy this game tomorrow. Lucky me, I guess :/


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

It says on the steam site Team Fortress 2 Free Week.


----------



## Raika (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait what are you serious?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Valve said in an interview they would never make TF2 F2P so that cheaters would have to buy it again if they got banned.
Also that site is not a good source according to people on the Steam forums.


----------



## Celice (Jun 24, 2011)

At this point I'm not even sure it should be surprising.  It's not like you pay to use Steam, and the game itself has had so many omg-it's-cheap moments... it's like, why not?

it maeks moneiz


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

Even if it isn't a good source if you actually go on the steam site you can download TF2 FOR FREE(for the rest of the week) I believe.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Even if it isn't a good source if you actually go on the steam site you can download *TF2 FOR FREE(for the rest of the week)* I believe.


Yes. For the week.

Not *Forever*
Also in case you didn't know. after the week is over you have to buy TF2 if you want to play it more.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 24, 2011)

curiously will people who bought it get a refund?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the misunderstanding I hadn't heard of the week so I thought it would only be for the week.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 24, 2011)

please be a lie i bought the orange box just for this and portal i coulda save 10 bucks


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. No worries. Excuse me if I came off as rude.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad I already downloaded it this week. I love you valve.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checked steam and it does say "free week" on it.

Out of curiosity would this mean after a week the game no longer works or is it "purchased" during this time and yours to redownload/play from now on?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not rude at all.

Also Temp Fortress ip?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just in case people missed my previous posts.
Robin Walker confirmed in an interview before the Mannconomy update that they would *never* make TF2 F2P in order to make hackers have to rebuy the game if they get VAC banned for hacking.

Also they've done free weeks before.



			
				ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Not rude at all.
> 
> Also Temp Fortress ip?


I'll PM you the info


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

if they do it they must give paying users some bonuses like 20 bucks worth of keys or something and ban new players from trading and crafting
this will be so stupid if they did it unless they dont allow non paying players to get new items or craft 

ive got 4 comps with net connection
ill just run all 4 on idle servers and get more items
then trade them all to my main and make more hats / weapons
then 12 hours after i will switch all 4 accounts to secondary accounts and get another 12 items trade them back
i could do this 5-6 times a week easily
and get around 300 items a week






 MORE HATS


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 24, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> if they do it they must give paying users some bonuses like 20 bucks worth of keys or something and ban new players from trading and crafting
> this will be so stupid if they did it unless they dont allow non paying players to get new items or craft
> 
> ive got 4 comps with net connection
> ...



I'm clearly missing something here, i have no idea what on earth your talking about... apart form something to do with hats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really should phone my cousin, he plays team fortress alot so i'm sure he could explain this to me


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

If they do end up making it permanently free-to-play... HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> deathking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crafting my dear boy. TF2 has a drop system. Every hour or so you get an item from a drop generally weapons. Eventually when you start getting duplicate weapons you craft said weapons into metal. Eventually you can craft said metals into a Hat for your characters. Hats are generally the most valuable things in TF2 due to them being so hard to attain.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah i see, maybe i should take advantage of this free week thing to play this.

Though knowing me i'll get completely addicted and end up spending a ridiculous amount of time playing it...

There's a reason i avoid online games, lol. Well since i've created my steam account now i guess i should at least give it a go...

edit: after the 40mins it's going to take to download the remaining 8GB anyway ¬_¬


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

I reccomend it. It's alot more fun then other FPS's *cough CoD cough*
And the community is generally pretty friendly.
I joined a server once when I was still new and everyone actually stopped the match to help teach me the ropes.
*disclaimer* your experience will probably be different
Also they tend to update alot.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> Just checked steam and it does say "free week" on it.
> 
> Out of curiosity would this mean after a week the game no longer works or is it "purchased" during this time and yours to redownload/play from now on?
> no, it is free, for this week only, after the week ends, you must buy it
> ...


no, they've done free weekends before, this is the first time it's been for a full week


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah yes my mistake.
Also meet the medic is finally up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lSzUMBJnc&feature=feedu

Edit:* TF2 confirmed F2P* Well. this is embarrassing


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah, at the end of the trailer, it said TF2 is now free to play


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> yeah, at the end of the trailer, it said TF2 is now free to play


I really hope Valve does something to Reimburse people who bought the game.
Also Hackers will run rampant now due to no fear of having to buy the game again if banned.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe they'll just actually be banned


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2011)

good thing I never bought it


----------



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2011)

Certainly got my moneys worth, having played over 1000 hours.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow, and i thought my 400+ hours was bad


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

You've gotta be kidding me. If I had only waited, I could have saved 10 BUCKS!

SCREW YOU VALVE!



Spoiler



Nah, but I am kinda disappointed that I could have gotten it for free if just waited a week.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lSzUMBJnc&feature=feedu
> 
> Edit:* TF2 confirmed F2P* Well. this is embarrassing








 Good thing I didn't bother purchasing.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You've gotta be kidding me. If I had only waited, I could have saved 10 BUCKS!
> 
> SCREW YOU VALVE!


I payed $30. And it's even worse for people who payed $60

Also little kids and hackers will be flooding the place now that it's F2P.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god....that makes it even worse....

I guess I'm glad I have my own server, even if it isn't dedicated, it's probably gonna be better than others.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

this should be added to the first post

[youtube]eQ8duKs2Plw[/youtube]


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 24, 2011)

Always wanted to try this game. I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

Getting on the Temp Fortress right now


HEHEHEHE haven't played this in years.(Before hats and stuff so I only know the basics.)


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Although the F2P is a bit dissapointing. I must say.
Meet The Medic? FUCKING BADASS
[youtube]36lSzUMBJnc[/youtube]


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, and the official page:
http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no they made a 6 year old game free to play  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is games I paid £40 for that are now selling for £2. I guess by your logic I should be getting some sort of refund? Also you got to play it longer than the people who are playing it for free.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q. How is a free account different than a premium account?
> Premium accounts have a few extra features, including access to rare and cosmetic items through random item drops, the ability to store more items in your backpack, and more powerful trading and crafting abilities. Otherwise, the gameplay experience will be identical for both accounts.
> Account comparison:
> Free
> ...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, nice! now most of my worries are gone now.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 24, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sauce


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.teamfortress.com/freetoplay/faq.php


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

this is going to be bad
i only paid 10 bucks and got 300 hours so im not mad about that at least they have some differential with the hat and the fact new accounts cant trade - will be making another 2 accs still for other computers just buying some crap from the store
im mad about the hackers and greifers coming in and that i might now have to pay premium to get on my fave server 
i hope valve know what they are doing


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2011)

the last 2 answers to the questions are switched


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

You can buy something at 59p like one of the common guns and your free account becomes premium.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2011)

There's a £5 minimum for Steam wallet.


----------



## doyama (Jun 24, 2011)

I know a lot fo people are pissed about the FtP thing. But to me the fact that the game is still even relevant this many years out is astounding. Think about all the closure of online services like the recent DIRT closure, NFL/NHL/NBA server closures. etc. I'm surprised they haven't pulled the rug out from under it considering it made zero money before all the crafting stuff, and probably cost them a lot in server maintenance plus just updating the product CONSTANTLY over it's life. I mean they've released probably 100 DLC's worth of content for absolutely free. Maps, class packs, etc. 

If they had announced today that TF2 was closing due to maintenance costs and stuff. I'd be pissed but I mean I'd understand concerning the economics of it. The fact that it's still going and going strong is a real testament to their dedication to it. 

I think ultimately it provides them with a good testing platform for Steam infrastructure, as well as conceptual things like the Steam Wallet. It's a high volume beta testing site for stuff. We'll have to see how the FtP thing works out for TF2. Hopefully we'll be seeing more interesting updates for years to come.

It's also nice all existing customers are premium ones by default, even if you didn't buy stuff from the Mann Co.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> There's a £5 minimum for Steam wallet.



You can spend the rest of the money on game sales or whatever, No biggie.

I just bought the pyro starter pack and got the message "your account is now premium" I can't seem to connect to the servers though, Must still be down.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 24, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> You can buy something at 59p like one of the common guns and your free account becomes premium.


You can only add funds to the Steam wallet in $5 increments.

Ninja'd

The point is Valve is still getting your $5 for the game.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well not really you can buy a game that wasn't made by valve and they will only get a small amount from it.


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

people are already working on ways to scam the system
put in 5 bucks in the wallet
get 2 keys
trade the 2 keys to your main
then use the new accounts to horde items


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can we upgrade to a premium account right now from the free account just by purchasing something then?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Can we upgrade to a premium account right now from the free account just by purchasing something then?



Yes, I just did it. I bought the pyro starter kit for 59p.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 24, 2011)

All hope is lost.

This world isn't worth living in anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuck you Gabe :'(


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, A TON of people already own this game, so they've already made a lot off of it. Making it free is good for people who don't have it yet.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

To anyone downloading at this moment, how fast is your DL speed? I'm hitting a maximum of 600KB/s, though averaging only around 200KB/s.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> To anyone downloading at this moment, how fast is your DL speed? I'm hitting a maximum of 600KB/s, though averaging only around 200KB/s.



I'm just kinda stuck at "Download paused" even though I resumed it after my Steam client crashed.


----------



## doyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine kinda varied but it took about 20 minutes to download the 200mb file


----------



## Eckin (Jun 24, 2011)

the worst part is after your download is finished and you can't even open your loadout.

ugh.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Mine kinda varied but it took about 20 minutes to download the 200mb file


200MB? How come mine is 10GB?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant that it took him 20 minutes to download 200MB.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably the update, not the whole game


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

the update is around 500 meg


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 24, 2011)

what is Temp Fortress ip?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone needs a coach I'd be more then happy to give them a tip or two.
just add me on steam.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy crap, just logged in, and it seems that they also released the *FULL* Source SDK *FOR FREE*.
WOOT Now everyone has access to all the Steam mods


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hate you Valve.

Give the premium accounts more benefits :|


----------



## Valwin (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol Valve screws everyone silly the people that actually pay for the game


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 24, 2011)

Good business model, even if not the most ethical business model.

So they have made a massive amount of money on the game when it shipped in the orange box, and through separate steam purchases, meaning the people who were going to buy it would have BOUGHT it by now. (its been out for like... 2/3 years?)

So they introduce a new game-shop function and BOOM, continuous money flowing towards them, even from people who already paid. Then they just need to introduce the game to a wider audience and make the offers in the shop more attractive. This gives them more profit than the sale of the game would ever do.

As for the cheater problem, I imagine if you are found cheating they will reset your account somehow, losing your micro purchases.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Saddamsdevil said:
			
		

> This gives them more profit than the sale of the game would ever do.


It also allows Valve to expand the incredible lifetime of the game even further.

I don't see how making Team Fortress 2 F2P is unfair. Those who really wanted to play the game would've bought it, and you weren't complaining until they make it free? That doesn't make any sense. You've still got your game, and essentially you got it earlier than everyone else currently downloading on Steam.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess it'll be nice to have more folks from the temp on TF2.
Also good luck with finding some hats in TF2. you're gonna need it~
http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Pocket_Medic
Good lord do I want this item :c


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 24, 2011)

I am actually going to start playing this. I know nothing about it yet.. we'll see when I get home from work if it'll be done downloading.


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Saddamsdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dont care that new players get in , in some ways its good and will mean more servers and players
but with free means more hackers , more greifers and more accounts made for getting items


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear the first 2 things as well.
But you can't trade items on free accounts so the 3rd won't be as big of an issue.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 24, 2011)

Saddamsdevil said:
			
		

> As for the cheater problem, I imagine if you are found cheating they will reset your account somehow, losing your micro purchases.


usually if you cheat on any VAC server, your whole steam account is banned from every VAC server.

that means every MP game you own is just as worthless as a pirated version.

it's kinda cool.


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah so you make a new account and cheat 
when banned make another account and cheat on it


----------



## Eckin (Jun 24, 2011)

@deathking
what is your suggestion, finding the cheater's adress and killing him IRL?

unless valve finds a way to ban the MAC adress of the user's modem/router, that's just like every other online game ever


----------



## MadClaw (Jun 24, 2011)

this makes me mad cause i bought it last week, i could use that $10, i never even play it -_-


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @deathking
> what is your suggestion, finding the cheater's adress and killing him IRL?
> 
> unless valve finds a way to ban the MAC adress of the user's modem/router, that's just like every other online game ever



No my suggestion is make it so servers can differentiate the players 
i.e played less then 10 hrs and a non premium account means you cant play on such and such server
but i know im going to have fun n00b hunting


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 24, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Saddamsdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because fuckloads of people are downloading it and playing it at the same time causing unplayable speeds, inability to trade, broken loadouts and other assorted awful shit. Not to mention people that are new to PC fps games shambling around like an idiot taking up server slots.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2011)

I use to play this quite a bit before they brought in the 'Crafting' & the 'Store' (where you pay real money for imaginary stuff) - that REALLY put me off...(also due to work/shifts etc) I don't play as often now.

I also got p***ed off seeing the other players with hats/hair/weapons etc while I was stuck on the 'old stuff' - meaning that they either played non-stop for multiple hours in the day to get the 'random items' or they 'paid' real money for those things

I also brought this all those years ago so....

.....So IF they ARE making this totally free - I would suggest that those of us that brought the game should get some 'credit' (equal to what we paid for the game) for store items within the game

e.g.
If you brought the game 'online' (IIRC) £19.99 - you get £19.99 store credit
If you brought the boxed version - (IIRC) £29.99 - you get £29.99 store credit


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 24, 2011)

Free? Consider it downloaded   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I know, I'm very very cheap)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 24, 2011)

Free? Idc I still won't play this game.


----------



## MegaV2 (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought the game 2 days before the day 1 of the Über update for 7€ and now it's a mere 0.49€...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing shit, I expected this to happen, but in 2012 or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn, really nice deal of those guys, I'll remember this for my friends. I already have this game via the Orange Box


----------



## deathking (Jun 24, 2011)

MegaV2 said:
			
		

> I bought the game 2 days before the day 1 of the Über update for 7€ and now it's a mere 0.49€...


damn thats cold


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought it was just free for this week lol.
Definetely getting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 24, 2011)

If people are making a big deal about TF2 being F2P, I wonder how the 360 fanboys would react if X-BOX Live became free o.o


----------



## Richy Freeway (Jun 24, 2011)

ITT: People love to complain about stuff. Don't care what it is, they'll even pipe up to say "I don't care, I'm not going to play it anyway"

Classic Forum Crap.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't really care that much, bought the game on release of the Orange Box, it's turned to shit now.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm downloading it right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just made a Steam account "FearTheGrey"


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 24, 2011)

This is awesome, BUT I WANNA PLAY IT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! D=< stupid fan.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not really my game anyway; but pretty cool i say regardless.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 24, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ~snip


Well, at least there's a difference between premium accounts and regular.

I'm definitely not disappointed as now we can have TF2 nights on GBAtemp considering everyone has the game. Bought the game or $20 (Orange Box) and it was worth it despite it being free, now.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 24, 2011)

will that mean Team Fortess 2 will turn into Battlefield heroes?


----------



## Fat D (Jun 24, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Holy crap, just logged in, and it seems that they also released the *FULL* Source SDK *FOR FREE*.
> WOOT Now everyone has access to all the Steam mods


I just registered a new account and did not get it. I do have an uncensored version now, though. Yay!!


----------



## oxenh (Jun 24, 2011)

i´m downloading right now
i will fail to kill someone for sometime, i not played this kind of games in four or five years XD


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jun 24, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> i´m downloading right now
> i will fail to kill someone for sometime, i not played this kind of games in four or five years XD



You... Haven't played an FPS for 5 years? O.o


----------



## doyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> will that mean Team Fortess 2 will turn into Battlefield heroes?



No. Battlefield heroes is totally unplayable unless you pay into the system and pay constantly. There's nothing 'crippled' about even a vanilla account in terms of gameplay. The default 'old' weapons are functional and allow you to be totally productive in a match. Where as in BFHeroes your default weapons are total garbage. You can get the new weapons via drop or some of them by doing achievements and they're permanent. Unlike in BFHeroes where new weapons are paid with real money and expire very quickly.

The only real 'issue' you would have on an official map is DeGroot, where there aren't many good melee weapons on the 'vanilla' characters. Still I was doing some decent caps using the bat on the Scout fine.


----------



## doyama (Jun 24, 2011)

Fat D said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's in the "Tools" section of Steam and isn't downloaded automatically when you install TF2. You really won't see it unless you go looking for it.

Did the German version use green blood?


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> will that mean Team Fortess 2 will turn into Battlefield heroes?


It already is like Battlefield Heroes and Battlefield Play4Free.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 24, 2011)

so you need to pay for in-game items to be able to compete?


----------



## Fat D (Jun 24, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did look for it. I did not find it. In fact, the number of tools available is off from the one on my big steam account by exactly 4, which fits the source SDK entries I have: Portal 2 authoring tools (obviously...), Source SDK (the one that lets you create content), Source SDK Base 2007 (the one you need for the mods) and Source SDK Base 2006 (the one you need for some older mods). 

And no, the blood is yellow. Also, the amount is greatly reduced, no splashes on the wall, wounds replaced by dents and sillygibs permanently active.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> so you need to pay for in-game items to be able to compete?


No, you can do just as well without any items. I haven't bought a single item.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 24, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, if you actually pay you can get stuff much easier. But, I guess it's just my opinion.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 24, 2011)

bloody hell. I bought this about 5 days ago. FUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's basically how the mann co store works.
If you're impatient: Buy them at the Mann Co. Store

Or if you're patient hope it either drops or wait until you have enough metal (which doesnt take too long you can get about 3 scraps worth of weapons in a day or so (which makes 1 reclaimed) and trade said metal for weapons here: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=952
just a tip. the forums are experiencing difficultys due to so many people joining now. Also free user's can't trade items.


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a full account it's a much better option to just wait for either a drop or for the new weapons to be widely available and cheap to trade for. Crafting is the last option if you really want a weapon fast, buying from Mann Co Store is a waste of cash really. With a little patience you can easily save that money.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of crafting: Anyone new here never *ever* craft achievement weapons into metal. The only use for metal is making refined which can be traded for hats/rare items.
And since metal crafted with achievement weapons is untradable it makes said metal pretty much worthless.


----------



## oxenh (Jun 24, 2011)

OmegaVesko said:
			
		

> oxenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my ex and her full time control is the cause of that -.-


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 24, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> OmegaVesko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go heavy, problem solved.

EDIT: And watch out for spies and Minox.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 25, 2011)

Just noticed, Orange Box is still the same price...


----------



## injected11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Just noticed, Orange Box is still the same price...


Because buying OB gives you the premium account.

Loving the new update. A few of the weapons were exactly what I wanted. Not psyched about all the free-play newbs spamming questions, ruining strategic plays, or just mic-spamming, but my kill counts have never been higher.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 25, 2011)

Still not going to play it. It's an average FPS game to me that's forgettable.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Still not going to play it. It's an average FPS game to me that's forgettable.


Valve says it's not an FPS, but a 'war-themed hat simulator'.


----------

